# Old/New Bows



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, I was just about to post to see if I could get some info on two people. One was Earl Ulric and the other was L.D.Hunter. 

I was talking to Don Kudlacek about who came up with the original cable guard and there it is as he did tell me it was on a Peason first.

I have been doing a lot of research on the true trail blazers of modern archery equipmment as far to many of their pieces of great work are taken by the new generation and credit goes to the wrong person. 

Anyway if anyone has some history on the two names I mentioned could you please PM me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRIPPP (Dec 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

that is cool.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Wow, I was just about to post to see if I could get some info on two people. One was Earl Ulric and the other was L.D.Hunter.
> 
> I was talking to Don Kudlacek about who came up with the original cable guard and there it is as he did tell me it was on a Peason first.
> 
> ...


.....GenesisAlpha.....Are You referring to Earl Ulrich, from the Pacific Northwest, that harvested and sold Yew wood back in the 50's through the 70's, and was a noted wooden Bowyer?....If so, there are a few folks around that can give You some info on this man.....Jay St. Charles could tell You a bit about Earl Ulrich, I think....Harperman


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jim, thank you for the reply.

I am looking to do the research to find how he and L. D. Hunter contributed to Earl Hoyts work on takedown limb systems and the actual build of the laminate limbs.

If you could give me some links to the person you mentioned in a PM that would help me a lot.

Again many thanks

Bob


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Had one of old new flangled 4 wheeler bows come in today. The old boy (81 years old) is still shooting it. Painted over I couldn't find a model, but the make is a PSE. Note the turn buckles for adjusting the cable. I did measure the bow for axle to axle, a mere 50 1/2". In the background is another oldie, a Martin. This makes about 15 older bows that I've gone over this past year that are still being used. I am beyond all means no history buff and could not identify the arrows being used in the old PSE. Maybe someone might know. The only thing on the arrows was a M with a arrow through it and size 2018.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

SonnyThomas:

The PSE in your pic appears to be an early "Citation." It should be a 4-wheel with uncoated steel cables, and the string and cable should be connected by small "S" hooks. Drop-off on DW is probably 33%.

My first c-bow was a PSE; purchased new in 1975. It was a 4-wheel but the levers were in the _center_ of the riser and did not have the large metal side-plates as the one you have in your shop. I have to assume that the PSE you are showing may be a pre-1975.

I am always amused when some shooters express awe of old/early c-bows still being (successfully) used, and some snobbery that they are; but easily acknowledge that _stickbows _are deadly and effective. :wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Forgot all about this Post. The Citation above is a 2nd Generation. Cables are coated. The levers and such you refer to are called "speed brackets," I believe.

I had to find a retired PSE employee to figure out the best way to tune it. No one at the factory could even remember the bow and all paper work is stashed or lost somewhere.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

To tune the Pse start with both turn buckles in shortest position (would be longest draw) then set nock point at 1/4" high then pull bow to see how close tune and usually have to lengthen the lower turn buckle to adj. tune and after tuned you can set the draw length by turning the turn buckles equally.

The Citation with the speed brackets in center was a handle with the brackets through a slots in handle and a set screw against it to adjust it.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The first PSE Citation 4 wheeler did not have the speed brackets and was very touchy to get the wheels synchronized because the cables were tied back tight to the handle the same place the speed brackets bolt on. It still had the turnbuckles which allowed precise wheel synchronization or stagger as we called it because, even then, we knew about having the wheels offset from each other slightly. It was necessary, in concert with limb stagger, to remove the down swoop of the nock path in the vertical plane.

Anyway, the bows had to be very precise on synchronization or the bow would rock when dropping into the valley. Move the wheel stagger and it might rock the other way. All of the 4 wheelers of similar design had that problem but some more than others.

I have no idea who at PSE figured it out, probably Pete since he is a graduate mechanical engineer, that by moving the cable tie-back location out almost parallel to the string, the sensitivity would go away. It obviously changed the force vectors on the limb with DW from the end of the limb and feedback from a midpoint.

All of the 4 wheel manufacturers immediately went to the offset tieback brackets. I would thnk that this when Jennings may have discovered that two wheelers were immune to the issue.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought a PSE 4 wheel Citation back in the 70s and took it to Don Kudacek to have his "KUDACEK LEVERS" put on it. I won several tournaments with that bow.


----------



## jentb737 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello Jim Quarles, Do you happen to know where I can get parts or repairs for a JENNINGS Forked Lightning??? I can email picture to you of what I need....Jent Mitchell......5 August 2016.


----------



## Berny (Oct 25, 2011)

Those Pearson wood-handled ones pics 1,2 (dark handle) 5,6 (light handle), are they "Razorback"s?
The dark one just being stained maple & lighter one unstained? What years are they?

I've got a '76 Model 200


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

great to see these pictures of old bows of the past,brings back old almost lost memories too. thanks for the pictures and names of the old bows too.Pete53


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are a couple, Jenning T Star, Allen 4 wheeler, Martin 4 wheeler MFG by Astro Bows.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

jentb737 said:


> Hello Jim Quarles, Do you happen to know where I can get parts or repairs for a JENNINGS Forked Lightning??? I can email picture to you of what I need....Jent Mitchell......5 August 2016.
> View attachment 4622938


If all you need is to replace one or both cables, most any competent shop should be capable. Better yet, find an older friend that works on his own stuff to help you learn to do it yourself. I think Lancaster still sells coated steel cables, probably not with the Jennings anchor hooks but likely with teardrops.

You are not likely to find Jennings cables with the locator ball but you can use a steel cable stop collar, maybe available in a boat store, or McMaster Carr.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

jentb737 said:


> Hello Jim Quarles, Do you happen to know where I can get parts or repairs for a JENNINGS Forked Lightning??? I can email picture to you of what I need....Jent Mitchell......5 August 2016.
> View attachment 4622938



Killed my first deer with a Forked Lightning!


----------

